# Diamond, Sapphire and Raindrop



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorority pics always come out so cute with them! I love Raindrop sneaking up on Diamond!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're all adorable!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're pretty!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

Beautiful Girls!


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Cuuute XD


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

oh man! i cant wait to set up my sorority tank! they are all so beautiful!


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I wanna sorority now. xD


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't see anything.


----------

